# 65 Gallon Choice



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

Which would you rather get

Both 65 Gallon going to cost me around the same price

72x18x12

or

48x18x18

Planning to use it as a planted tank, not really sure of stocking yet.
The only difference between the 2 tank is the length vs width
Just want to get some input as to what most of you would pick.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I like the 48x18x18.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

the longer tank might be better as there is less water for light to pass through to get to the bottom. Also provides more swimming room for fish.

downside is the longer one takes more space if that is an issue

Personally I like longer tanks


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

If you have 6'of room go for a 6'x18"x-- 

If it's cost then go for the 18" tank with less length 

IMO 1' deep is no good you can't fit much in there and are limited to small/medium sized fish


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I think the 12in is width not deep If you can afford it I would go with a 75 gal that way it deep enough to add bigger taller plants and a little wider for for easier cleaning if you are going planted if not I would go with longer tank more room for plants and more swim room for the fish.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I read the measurements too fast, go with the 48 inch one, unless you want the longer look. 

To me, the longer one might look funny, but on the other hand, the longer one would probably look wonderful if it was built into a wall with a river scape or something.

it would be easier to get a stand for the 48 inch


----------



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

Yea, I just measured the place where I wanted to place the tank, the tank is 4 inches too long. So I might have to place it at another location if I want it.

I just feel that the 12 inch front to back doesn't leave much space to scape, compare to a 18. 

The 6ft foot print might leave me with more options as to stocking compare to a 4ft also.


----------



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

pyrrolin said:


> I read the measurements too fast, go with the 48 inch one, unless you want the longer look.
> 
> To me, the longer one might look funny, but on the other hand, the longer one would probably look wonderful if it was built into a wall with a river scape or something.
> 
> it would be easier to get a stand for the 48 inch


The tank comes with a custom stand. So that is not a worry


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

when a tank is 18 front to back as opposed to 12 front to back, you can get a higher density of fish to see, I like deeper tanks, 12 inches is ok on small tanks but larger ones I like 18 or 24


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

it can be a very hard choice, but only you know what type of look you want and space you have. Personally I would go with the 48 inch one in this case.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

pat3612 said:


> I think the 12in is width not deep If you can afford it I would go with a 75 gal that way it deep enough to add bigger taller plants and a little wider for for easier cleaning if you are going planted if not I would go with longer tank more room for plants and more swim room for the fish.


Deep/width is the same thing. Deep doesn't mean from top to bottom


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Nomo said:


> Yea, I just measured the place where I wanted to place the tank, the tank is 4 inches too long. So I might have to place it at another location if I want it.
> 
> I just feel that the 12 inch front to back doesn't leave much space to scape, compare to a 18.
> 
> The 6ft foot print might leave me with more options as to stocking compare to a 4ft also.


With a 1' depth/width you can't fit much fish in there. You could keep more fish in the 4'x18"


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry my mistake . Go with the 48-18-18 . You have more room to move around. Does it come with lights what kind . If you want a planted tank are you going with low lights .Find out which kind of lights come with it the old florescent lights can only grow your basic plants if your lucky.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

72 inches is hard to get a good light for. Not a lot of companies make six foot bulbs. As a result, the 48 inch tank will be easier / cheaper to run.

As for the plants, your changing the length, not the area, so both tanks should hold the equivelent number of plants if they are the same size. The four foot tank will be able to hold larger plants though.

You also have to consider the shape of your eye. It will be easier to stand back and view the entire four foot tank, while on the six footer, you will tend to view it in sections, because it is to long to view all at once.

Having said that, I absolutely love my 72x18x21 inch tank. The plants grow much better than in my 48x24x24 tanks because the light can reach them better. Also, the extra length makes it an absolute raceway for my torpedo shaped fish. They never stop swimming. My Angels were completely wasted in there because they never moved.

So, in my opinion, it depends on what fish you want to keep. If they don't swim much, get the four footer. If you like fast swimmers, they will really appreciate the extra length.

Lee


----------



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

Lee_D said:


> 72 inches is hard to get a good light for. Not a lot of companies make six foot bulbs. As a result, the 48 inch tank will be easier / cheaper to run.
> 
> As for the plants, your changing the length, not the area, so both tanks should hold the equivelent number of plants if they are the same size. The four foot tank will be able to hold larger plants though.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lee, I am leaning towards the 48x18 after all the input from everyone.
Yea I was debating with the 72x12 cause I figure that will give fish more swimming room compared to the 48.

PS: Lee, I think I have seen you at the Hamilton auction back in spring. If you are person I think you are. Do you remember going to a restaurant on Gage?


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I was at the Auction, but I didn't go to a restaurant afterwards. I think I stayed to the end and then went home. I'm from Burlington so I would have gone in that direction instead.

Another thing to consider may be two 30 inch tanks...

Lee


----------

